# xm home kit broke



## pez2002 (Dec 13, 2002)

well the ping for the antenna came out of the plug and now i cant plug it in my skifi 2 still works what do i have to buy to get my xm going agian


----------



## pez2002 (Dec 13, 2002)

never mind i got a home kit antenna and it works fine so just close this whole thread


----------



## spartanstew (Nov 16, 2005)

Thanks for the update. Several of us were wondering what happened.


----------

